# Ipod classic hangs



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there.... I have a peculiar problem.... I don't know if there is a solution for this or should I just accept it... But I would like to know your thoughts.....

I have an iPod classic 160gb
The aim is to keep all my music with me.... I am addicted to music and think this is an amazing device....

About 4 months ago.... I had about 120gb of music loaded..... The iPod crashed.... While I was changing tracks while walking.... I restarted it..... To no avail....

Wentonline..... Found out how to go into diagnostics etc.... All dead ends.... Spent the whole evening and night trying to figure a way out..... Life came to a standstill.... Stillnothing....

Eventually decided after reading loads that the hard drive might have gone.... Thought I'll open it..... Just before that read on a forum that sometimes the hard drive reading pinhead goes off track.... A sudden jolt might put it back in place...... Did that and it worked!!..... iPod restored back to normal... All 14000 tracks in place....

In myexcitement, removed the iPod from the computer without ejecting.... And lost all the music....
Anyway.... Not too bothered as I had all the music elsewhere.... Just that I had to start populating the iPod again and filter out the not so good songs track by track....

Started backing up all the music using sharepod app.... All good

What I normally do is load about 1000 tracks from my collection at a time.... Go through them... Mark the ones that need deleting.... Then connect to computer and use mediamonkey to delete the bad ones.... Tag the ones left into appropriate groups.... Back up all this.... Then load a new 1000....

Everything is fine now and the iPod is okay...
Recently started using the alarm feature to wake up to music etc... And noted that iPod gets stuck on some of the artists.... The Eric Clapton and srv tracks.... Don't play.... This a recent....

The rest of themusic plays fine.....

So here is what I was intending to do....

Connect to computer.... Delete the useless ones..... Tag the ones left into groups etc..... Then back up all that
Then try and play the Eric Clapton and the srv tracks.... Mu guess is that they will play okay....( I have a feeling that the above collections have ended up in a bad sector.... That's why the hard drive is having a tough time) ( I am illiterate in all this, just a silly hunch)... ( I feel this way because the last time I connected, the windows thing came up that this drive needs fixingby formatting... Do I want to t do it or continue without fixing.... I refused to scan and continued..... But I guess that will have to be done...)
So anyhow..... If the tracks playnormally.... Then Delete all the tracks..... Restore using iTunes..... Then format using windows and then format again using ccleaner.....
Then.... Satisfied that the drive is clean with no bad sectors.....

Upload the music with iTunes from my backup....
And hopefully all will be okay....

Questions

1. Does iPod come under stress as more tracks are put on it...?

2. Could there actually be bad sectors on the drive? If yes.... Is there a way to clean it properly ( the restore from iTunes is not very good.... Or ami wrong?

3. If there arenobad sectors etc.... Why does it sometimes hang... That is.... Shows a track but won't play it..... Just stays frozen... Isthere something I am doing wrong?

Many thanks guys.... Your thoughts will bemuch appreciated...

Manpreet


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well how much CPU and ram is being used during a sync and how much space do you have left in your computers hard drive


----------

